# So does ANYONE own a Paratilapia Polleni? Pic included



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

I seem to be getting no feedback what-so-ever about this fish from anywhere. I'm sure I'm asking stupid questions about them, and I have used the search function (to no avail!). I'm guessing its because no one knows much about them, so I'll just post whatever I know in the hopes that someone knowledgeable stops by and helps me out. 

What I have figured out so far is that he likes his temperature range to be right about 76 to 78 degrees, and he prefers that I do water changes once a week and only remove a few gallons. I don't know what the exact conditions of the water are, since I don't have a test kit, but I'll probably pick one up on Tuesday. Before, when he had two tank mates, he would swim around and be more active. Once I felt like he was comfortable enough around me to not be afraid, I removed the two fish I had in there and returned them, but now he will not come out of his hiding spot AT ALL. He would come out before to eat, but now he won't even eat when I'm in the room. I have to leave for him to eat, its rather ridiculous. Just how long will he be this timid? Its been almost a month I have him, and hes visibly grown (just about 4 inches long). Is this typical behavior? I am beginning to get really frustrated with him. Any help at this point would just be amazing.

EDIT: A picture.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Get a test kit and start using it! I know you said it but follow though please.

Change at _least_ 25% of the water per week. He may be uncomfortable for an hour or two after the water change but will be a much healthier fish overall.

*Add tankmates* so he doesn't feel like he is a single target and has no gauge as to whether it is safe to come out or not.

How big is your tank?


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, I'll go out and buy a test kit today. The tank is a 29 gallon right now, but I ordered a 55 gallon from my lfs for him. What should I add as tank mates? Goldfish maybe? And would you advise I do a 20% change today since I did about 5% a few days ago, or should I wait until the weekend?

EDIT: I seem to have forgotten to mention that the tank was cycled for three months before I added him, and only after I took a water sample to my lfs and got it cleared. Also, whats a good test kit to get?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> What should I add as tank mates? Goldfish maybe?


Other African cichlids. Since your 55 is on order, how about 6 small Labidochromis caeruleus? They are out and about and active. They should make your big guy feel at home and contrast his dark color very nicely.



> And would you advise I do a 20% change today since I did about 5% a few days ago, or should I wait until the weekend?


How about 25% today? Invest in a python when you get your 55 delivered - then water changes will be painless.



> EDIT: I seem to have forgotten to mention that the tank was cycled for three months before I added him, and only after I took a water sample to my lfs and got it cleared.


How did you cycle the tank? Just having it sit there is not cycling. Did you have fish in there?

Are you able to explain what the nitrogen cycle is? If not please research it through Google so you understand what it is.



> Also, whats a good test kit to get?


API Freshwater Master Test Kit

BTW did you Google 'Paratilapia polleni'? There are a bunch of great articles.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, I had two gold fish in the tank for the three months it took to cycle, and I had the filter and water pump and all that running. The API Freshwater Master Test Kit is what I actually just bought, and I'll post the results once I finish testing them.

EDIT: Well the results are in, and here they are. I'm actually kinda surprised. These are near perfect, right? I have pictures too just in case I'm misreading them.

PH : 7.6
Ammonia : 0ppm
Nitrite NO2 : 0 ppm
Nitrite NO3 : 40 ppm


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

DrewForDummies said:


> Yeah, I had two gold fish in the tank for the three months it took to cycle, and I had the filter and water pump and all that running. The API Freshwater Master Test Kit is what I actually just bought, and I'll post the results once I finish testing them.
> 
> EDIT: Well the results are in, and here they are. I'm actually kinda surprised. These are near perfect, right? I have pictures too just in case I'm misreading them.
> 
> ...


Your tank looks cycled!

I would do a 50% water change. You really want your Nitr*a*tes below 20ppm.

Good Luck.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

The few people that have kept these here in the UK keep them with CA cichlids and rainbows.

They seem to be sensitive to nitrates
:thumb:


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind. I don't think I want to mix him with anything though, I want to try to get him as big as possible. I've read stuff online that say they can potentially get up to two feet big. That would be freaking sweet.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If it is a he, he won't be needing any tankmates. You'll also need to upgrade to at least 75 gallons at some point. Interesting fish with behaviour close to large CA cichlids as opposed to Africans.


----------

